
Apple Releases MacOS Sierra Golden Master to Developers - bootload
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/09/07/macos-sierra-golden-master/
======
bootload
_" Well we'll get an updated OS, but no new Macs to run it on."_

At the Apple store the other day and the very helpful sales rep mentioned to
hold purchases until today. Not surprised on no new Macs.

